# ARR LABEL



## rgecaprock (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm going to bottle the Australian Riverland Reserve tomorrow. Will Probably use a black capsule. I think is is going to be a really good wine after I sweeten it a little. It is a nice golden color.




RAMONA 


I see I need to center the words a little better now that Im looking at it!!*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## earl (Mar 11, 2006)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!









earl


----------



## Waldo (Mar 11, 2006)

Awewsome label Ramona....If the wine is just half as good you have a winner


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks Earl and Waldo,


If is is good I may take it for the mixer and I might have White Zin ready too.


Ramona


----------



## B M W (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice label


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 12, 2006)

I just finished bottling the ARR. Added quite a bit of sweetner but still on the sweeter side of off dry.Don't know if anyone else does it this way....I draw up 3 glasses of wine, one not sweetened, one that I add sweetner to the glass until it is the right balance for my taste, then, one as my taste tester. I add the sweetner to the bottling bucket and taste after each addition until it matches the sweetness in the glass of sweetened wine. I compare back and forth with the totally dry glass until I hit the best point in between.


Needless to say........all that taste testing produces quite a buzz.






I just wish my labels would come out truer to the color they look on the computer.









*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Harry (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice Ramona 


Harry


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 12, 2006)

Ramona...The labels and wine look so nice....lots of effort and thought went into the labels, am sure the wine is outstanding too....[Mostly I love the fish carving]..





Seems everyone but myself put so much time and love into the labels...Making the label to suit the wine seems to be an art in itself....





Guess I am just too tight to spend on the ink and lack the computer creativity like all of you....


----------



## Funky Fish (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks good, Ramona. When I first saw the title to this thread, I thought a pirate was somehow going to be involved.


----------



## Casper (Mar 21, 2006)

rgecaprock said:


> I just finished bottling the ARR. Added quite a bit of sweetner but still on the sweeter side of off dry.Don't know if anyone else does it this way....I draw up 3 glasses of wine, one not sweetened, one that I add sweetner to the glass until it is the right balance for my taste, then, one as my taste tester. I add the sweetner to the bottling bucket and taste after each addition until it matches the sweetness in the glass of sweetened wine. I compare back and forth with the totally dry glass until I hit the best point in between.
> 
> 
> Needless to say........all that taste testing produces quite a buzz.
> ...




I sweet my ARR 2 weeks ago, I just add sweetener (wine conditioner) in a glass of wine until I like it. And after I take the SG (was 1.003 for Medium dry) from that glass and then adjust the SG at 1.003with for the rest of my wine by adding wine conditioner.


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 21, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> Ramona...The labels and wine look so nice....lots of effort and thought went into the labels, am sure the wine is outstanding too....[Mostly I love the fish carving]..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's you and me, NW. I'm to lazy and cheap too. I have the technology I just don't have the want to learn to use it all. We have 2 standard labels we use... But the wine usually tastes good.


----------



## OldWino1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am going to have to keep my daughter from seeing this forum. I use cheap looking corks from EC Kraus cheaper by the hundreds. and I use the plain janes. My daughter is ready to empty all the jet cartridges. Seein all this wonderful creative labels. PS kills me also they are great labels. Just an old cheapo on the outside. But I cork with the fat 1.75's and insert dry. This has been the method Recomemded by RJ Spangols website. My port. floor corker just pushes them home. can shrink them or wax them either one.


----------

